# Goof Off on Carbon Tubular



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm trying to remove the glue from my carbon tubulars (Easton EC90 Aeros) with acetone. I feel like there has to be something better. I've consulted the Easton FAQ and they recommend acetone or naphtha. 

What about Goof Off? I've read some positive experiences from others using it.

Any "secrets" would be much appreciated. I've been using the acetone and a rag and rubbing like crazy. That softens it up, and then I go at it with a very dull flathead screwdriver. It's a very slow process. Was hoping to finish this before 2012.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Use acetone and your thumb nail. I wouldn't recommend anything else. But that's just me.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, Zipp specifically recommends Goof-Off for the task. It works very well for me, much better than acetone.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Goof off*



kombo said:


> I'm trying to remove the glue from my carbon tubulars (Easton EC90 Aeros) with acetone. I feel like there has to be something better. I've consulted the Easton FAQ and they recommend acetone or naphtha.
> 
> What about Goof Off? I've read some positive experiences from others using it.
> 
> Any "secrets" would be much appreciated. I've been using the acetone and a rag and rubbing like crazy. That softens it up, and then I go at it with a very dull flathead screwdriver. It's a very slow process. Was hoping to finish this before 2012.


Acetone is a poor solvent for tubular glue. You need an aromatic solvent like xylene, toluene, etc. Goo Gone and Goof Off fit the bill, or you can go to your hardware/paint store and read the labels on the various paint solvents.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

kombo said:


> I'm trying to remove the glue from my carbon tubulars (Easton EC90 Aeros) with acetone. I feel like there has to be something better. I've consulted the Easton FAQ and they recommend acetone or naphtha.
> 
> What about Goof Off? I've read some positive experiences from others using it.
> 
> Any "secrets" would be much appreciated. I've been using the acetone and a rag and rubbing like crazy. That softens it up, and then I go at it with a very dull flathead screwdriver. It's a very slow process. Was hoping to finish this before 2012.


Jasco Sealer and Adhesive Remover works very well but is as you might expect nasty to deal with. Use nitrile gloves outside. No problem with CF wheels. I paint ~ 12 inch section and then scrape off using a popsicle stick. Also make sure not to get any on the decals.


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Acetone is not doing the job. I have a nice set of gloves, so I'm not worried about it affecting my skin, just the wheels!


----------



## UFLBret (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone ever tried one of those magic erasers that you can put on a dremel or into a drill chuck? They work great for taking off the adhesive residue left after removing auto emblems/badges. I would think this is a better route and there are no harsh chemicals involved. If its safe for automotive paint it should be totally fine on carbon wheels.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

just wondering, why are you guys getting glue all over the sides of the rims?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> just wondering, why are you guys getting glue all over the sides of the rims?


I don't think anyone said "all over". Even a little spot on the brake track has to come off.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

My LBS recommends using and does use goof off professional strength. I've done it a few times and it's been fine.


----------



## kombo (Aug 26, 2010)

Just bought some goof off professional strength. Looking forward to giving it another try tomorrow.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's how I do it: I use the aerosol but if you have a can,apply it to the rag (I use those red shop rags) wipe it on the glue. Give it a minute and then with a drier part of the rag, start rubbing the glue. My point of reference is between spoke holes on the rim. I work one section at a time. Good luck!!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Fireform said:


> I don't think anyone said "all over". Even a little spot on the brake track has to come off.


AM999 was talking about 'painting ~12 inch sections' and using popsicle sticks to scrape the glue off. in my book, that's 'all over'. a little spot here and there i can understand, but that sounds kind of excessive.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> AM999 was talking about 'painting ~12 inch sections' and using popsicle sticks to scrape the glue off. in my book, that's 'all over'. a little spot here and there i can understand, but that sounds kind of excessive.


Ah, I see. I interpreted that to refer to removing the old cement from the rim bed, but I see your point. Tough to avoid removing the decals that way.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> AM999 was talking about 'painting ~12 inch sections' and using popsicle sticks to scrape the glue off. in my book, that's 'all over'. a little spot here and there i can understand, but that sounds kind of excessive.


I was talking about the tire bed only. I literally use a small paint brush to apply the Jasco, wait a few minutes for the glue to dissolve and then remove it with the popsicle sticks. The stuff tends to run and can drip all over if you get too ambitious.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

About 6 months ago I bought a pair of Zipp 404 Clydesdale demos with tires already glued. It was time for me to replace the tires and whoever glued those tires went nutso with the glue. I was pulling huge clumps of glue out of the spoke holes with tweezers and even after using Goof Off, Goo Gone, and LOTS of elbow grease there are still some areas of glue that got so hard they were difficult to remove. Each wheel took at least 4-5 hours to clean.

So after removing all of the glue, stretching out tires, and spending several days to glue up a new set of tires a piece of glass went through my tire on my very first ride with the new tires. I'm probably going to send it off to get repaired since I'm no good with a needle and thread and it was a brand new tire.

The ride is nice, but not that nice. I think I'm in the market for some carbon clinchers.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I posted this in another thread but use odorless mineral spirits. Works just as well as Goof-Off but without the nasty fumes and its ability to eat through nitrile gloves. Acetone will not work...it flashes off too quickly. It is fine for removing stray glue from the sidewalls but not for removing actual glue from the rim bed. Goo Gone is also too mild for the rim bed.


----------

